# Router bit identification



## redhandmanc (Mar 7, 2012)

hell
I have a ruter bit with 1/4 inch shan
It is a straight bit but is bladeless ??

What is it ?:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Sounds like a trim bit

*Flush and Bevel Router Bits*

MLCS solid carbide router bits

==



Redhand said:


> hell
> I have a ruter bit with 1/4 inch shan
> It is a straight bit but is bladeless ??
> 
> What is it ?:help:


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

If it has no blade on a 1/4 inch shank, could it be a centering pin???


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bcfunburst said:


> If it has no blade on a 1/4 inch shank, could it be a centering pin???


no the centering bit should be a tapper so that when the bit is in the collet and the base plate is put down on the router the tapper it will center the plate. Maybe the cutter's are missing i havent seen a bit with out cutter's on it ? is their anything on the end or nothing ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Not all line up pins have a tapper to them.

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

==


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 3 different centering pins for inlay. NONE of them are tapered.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got some tapered centering pins, as well as some straight ones, but the one I like the most is the disc type. Doesn't work on all routers though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I'm with you on that one I'm not a big fan of the cone type or the taper type.
With the right disk it will work on any router..

==




jschaben said:


> I've got some tapered centering pins, as well as some straight ones, but the one I like the most is the disc type. Doesn't work on all routers though.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I'm with you on that one I'm not a big fan of the cone type or the taper type.
> With the right disk it will work on any router..
> ...


Hi Bob - The ones I was thinking of were the two I have set up with Milescraft plates and the Trend T-4 which doesn't have any kind of relief in the adapter. :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pictures ? John

==



jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - The ones I was thinking of were the two I have set up with Milescraft plates and the Trend T-4 which doesn't have any kind of relief in the adapter. :wacko:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Pictures ? John
> 
> ==


Talking about the T-4 adapter?? Just a flat plate with two screw holes on the edges and a large hole in the middle for the bushing. Bushing has a little slop in the hole, not a lot but enough. The screw holes are countersunk to boot. Whole thing is recessed up in the base enough for the bearing flange to clear. I've been installing the thing upside down with button head capscrews to keep from pulling it off center when I tighten them. I can get pics in the morning if you want. 
I've got milescraft bases on the old Craftsman and the Triton JOF001.


----------



## redhandmanc (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks everyone.
It certainly isnt a catter / trimmer as I said there is no blade.
The bottom is flat so its not a "V" type but some sort of centring pin is quite likely the bottom of the object has a small hole.

I could upload a photo of it - but can't with my membership

Thanks all


----------

